# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  شرح الإرشاد لأبي القاسم الأنصاري.. أين أهل الهمم؟!

## مريد الشيبي

لقد بحثت كثيرا عن مخطوط:
*شرح الإرشاد لأبي القاسم الأنصاري.*
هل من مُغيث من أهل الهِمَم؟؟!

----------


## محب طيبة

الكتاب يحقق الآن من قبل الدكتور خالد العدواني من دولة الكويت.

----------

